# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  στεγνωτηριο AEG LAVAMAT Ξαφνική παύση λειτουργίας

## Αθανασιοσ69

καλημέρα ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή στην ομάδα.
Έχω ένα στεγνωτήριο AEG LAVAMAT MOD. T65270AC  , PN 91609670601 και εκεί που λειτουργούσε έσβησε και από τότε δεν ανοίγει δεν παίρνει ρεύμα. Έχει κάποια ασφάλεια στη πλακέτα? ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## duvdev

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να προκειτε για προβλημα στην πλακετα του πλυντηριου.
Παρε ενα πολυμετρο και δες αν φτανει το ρευμα μεχρι το φις που παει στην πλακετα, αν ναι τοτε εκει εστιαζεται το προβλημα.

----------


## dimikap

Καλησπερα. 
Το ίδιο έχω πάθει κ εγώ με το AEG. Κάτι έχει σκάσει μέσα. Παρατήρησα μια αντίσταση την οποία άλλαξα αλλά υπάρχει κ κάτι άλλο που θέλει ψάξιμο. Είδα στο ίντερνετ ότι πουλάνε πολλές ανακατασκευασμένες πλακέτες κ αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποιο ελλατωμα έχουν. Βασικά πρέπει να το ανακαλύψουμε τι είναι αυτό που χαλάει πρώτο στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Αθανασιοσ69

ευχαριστώ την άνοιξα φαίνεται μία αντίσταση σκασμένη και ένας πυκνωτής φαίνεται να έχει αρπάξει αύριο θα το ψάξω και θα δούμε το πρόβλημα φαίνεται στη διάταξη του τροφοδοτικού

----------


## Αθανασιοσ69

ευχαριστώ φέρνει ρεύμα θα ανοίξω πλακέτα

----------


## dimikap

Αν μπορείς, βγάλε σε παρακαλω φωτό την πλακέτα με σήμανση αυτά που θα αλλάξεις προκειμένου να βοηθηθούν και άλλοι. Μετά την αλλαγή ενημερώνεις αν δουλεύει.

----------


## Αθανασιοσ69

οκ με τα αρχικά που φαίνονταν στο μάτι {αντίσταση και πυκνωτής } δεν δούλεψε τη ψάχνω με ένα φίλο μόλις τη πάρω θα στείλω φωτό

----------


## Αθανασιοσ69

καλησπέρα τελικά έχει κάψει και convertor ac dc  {1111 lnk364gn 9550} βρίσκω στο ΕΒΑΥ https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reparaturse...kAAOSwrhBZJgtc το οποίο έχει κωδικό 1121 προφανώς είναι άλλο , ξέρει κανείς αν ταιριάζει ή που μπορώ να βρώ το σωστό?

----------


## dimikap

Ράδιο Καλογρη.  Π. Ράλλη 269 Νίκαια. 2104911436.

Αν δεν το έχει, το παραγγέλνεις. Να ξέρεις ότι το έχω αλλάξει κι εγώ αλλά επειδή το στεγνωτηριο είναι στην επαρχια, όταν παω, θα βάλω την πλακέτα και θα ενημερώσω αν δούλεψε.

----------


## dimikap

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία.

Λοιπον με αντικατάσταση αντίστασης, convertor ac dc {1111 lnk364gn 9550} και πικνωτη ειναι βαρελάκι μεγάλο μαύρο και πικνωτη μαύρο ορθογώνιο μεγάλο λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Κάποια από αυτά αντικαταστάθηκαν προληπτικά. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός κ με βοήθησε ηλεκτρονικός ο οποίος δεν μπορούσε να ελέγξει την πλακέτα κ υπέθεσε ότι ήταν αυτά.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως βάζουμε φωτογραφία, θα μπορούσα να ανεβάσω μερικές.

----------

